# Resurecting rope fish paradise



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

After almost all the fish died and the glass separated, I am working back to having rope fish again. My plants took a beating but they are bouncing back.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thats a great looking rock formation you have there


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Good size cave down there for my future rope fish.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice looking tank! looks like my old rope fish tank..just keep a good lid on it! they love to crawl out the top...ha that's how i lost mine X.x ya my tank had the crappy filter catch on fire and crack my glass..no luck with rope fish tank ha!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice! I have a special place in my heart for ropefish and other oddballs


----------



## Cohazard (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow this looks like an awesome tank for ropefish! It will look really nice seeing them swim around in there. 

I wanted to keep my ropefish in my 60g originally but worried about them breaking the stem plants.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Have aquired 2 rope fish a flying fox (simensis) and 2 kuhli loaches. Welcome to paradise Thing One and Thing Two.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Plant growth is beautiful to watch. My wife wants one more Rope fish.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

One month after fish were introduced. My three Rope fish are thriving and often show lumps in their bodies indicating the consumption of at least a few of the hundred or so guppies residing in the tank. My Java fern has excesive beard algea and all the old leaves appear dead or dying, although some new growth has shown up. I am amazed at the way my plants have rebounded from the 6 months abandonded in an old 30 gal.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Before and after trimming pics

Plus a current pic of my home made aquarium stand.

Luongo the kitchen 5 gallon resident.

The breeder tank.

My next project will be to redo the breeder tank, kicking the colored gravel for river gravel and changing the plants to some favorites from the Rope fish tank.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Two month photo. I am concerned that my red dwarf lily has detatched from its bulb. Any predictions?


----------



## lahune (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these great pictures of your tank. I really like the look and the whole scenery! It's nice to see how the plants have grown since you've posted the first pictures in december. And it looks like a very lively aquarium with many different creatures in it!


----------



## anonrider12 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love your tank! its amazing looking what size is it and what kinda setup ya got going on in it? I also have a rope fish and its my all time favorite fish i have ever owned! i would love to have a tank of ropes and loaches along with bolivian rams just a tank of my favorite fish.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a red dwarf lily bulb in one of my tanks. It will oh so slowly grow a nice little crown, that will root and break off. Then I just move the bulb and do it again! I think I have 4 lily plants in my tank now.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Trying to include a part of the stand in my pics


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

The resurection is complete the picture perfect. I want to thank all those who contributed comments and for all the help given during my major die off. This final leg of my journey after the glass of the tank separated and I worked a full rebuild has been very rewarding. Success is your proof. Welcome to my piece of the Niger river, a home for Erpetoichthys Calabaricus, an El Natural, Rope Fish Paradise.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Great Job Man! Love the tank. Any good photos of your beloved rope?


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Kinda funny, calling it a Rope fish Paradise and not providing a pic of the namesake. You can see one in the third pic I posted, top left. There are three in total and they like to come out between 6pm and 8pm. I often see them first thing in the morning and by the moon lights after the lights shut down. Their names are Athos, Porthos and Aramis.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Rope fish paradise in all its' glory. I just pulled out a 2.5 gallon paill of solid plant matter. It was so overgrown after a month that it was dark under the water. The rope fish have reduced the population of guppies to a quarter, mainly feasting on males, and the breeder tank is in full swing. Hope you all enjoy my art form.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

that is looking awesome! nicely done


----------



## Fortheloveofplants (Apr 15, 2012)

Scary, did your glass really come apart. It sure is a piece of art.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Fortheloveofplants said:


> Scary, did your glass really come apart. It sure is a piece of art.


Yes, the tank purchased used, had silicone thickly applied. I believe it had come apart already and the previous owner had just gooped it together then sold it. When it split the frame of the stand/hood I built prevented the whole tank coming apart, although the top 4" of water escaped.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

How big is your tank? Im looking at getting myself some ropefish but the care sheets are all contradictory on what size of tank is required.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

ony said:


> How big is your tank? Im looking at getting myself some ropefish but the care sheets are all contradictory on what size of tank is required.


This is a 120gal el natural with 3 Rope fish, I've rescued a rope fish from a 20gal half full no heater, no filter and one algea covered aquarium "decoration". He was fine, perked up in a 30gal el natural.


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Too crowded, I need a bigger tank.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tank! I think that you could call it a "X Fish Paradise" as most freshwater fish would love this tank! Well, done!


----------

